# uncontrollable shaking during an IBS-d attack?



## Katy252 (Jul 15, 2001)

I haven't been here in a while because the help I got here last year was so great (calcium!!!) I have been fine. I think I had a flareup on Sunday night. I say I think because I also have random anaphylactic allergy reactions that are so similar to an IBS-d attack I sometimes am not sure which one it was. I started getting major anxiety feelings followed by diarrhea at about midnight. Soon after I started feeling lightheaded and was shaking /trembling uncontrollably(kind of like if you were freezing cold). My husband got me two benedryl that I took- we weren't sure which it was so I do that to be sure. I started feeling better within about ten minutes. I have been on my "safe" diet ever since because I am terrified of having another attack- the anxiety freaks me out! I had been eating things that I shouldn't have, but have been able to eat if I took my calcium. Anyway- sorry this is long but in trying to determine if this is IBS or anaphylaxis I was wondering if any of you have had the shaking with an IBS attack. It freaked me out because I wondered if this was a major sign of shock or something. Thanks for any responses- it is so great to have this board.


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

I've experienced the shaking episodes, but invariably they are related to either anxiety or hypoglycemia. Whether or not the anxiety is related to the particular IBS trigger, I do not know. In one case, eating helps. In the other case, antihistamine helps. In my specific case, Benadryl causes anxiety. Therefore I use Chlortrimeton.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2002)

That's a bummer considering you were doing so well....have had those shakes too, but mine were almost always prior to the bowel movement [either loose, explosive or runs], or in between a series of BMs and only occasionally it continued after BMs. ...still a mystery to me.


----------



## suffring_lady2 (Nov 21, 2001)

I had many times that shaking after too much diarrhea, and i found out why. I loosed to much liquid, and potassium, so it makes shaking like feezening, and heart racing and anxitie attacks, it comes from IBS Bm`s too loose or liquid.But also when starts heart racing first, after awhile when it not stops the same shaking and anxitie attack. You must make regulary blood tests when having too long loose stool or a few times diarrhea, to see how is your potassium, it is very bad when potassium is too low, it has to be in the middle. Calcium didn`t helped me. i drink my tea mixture agains diarrhea who the pharmacy mixe it for me. He will not tell me the name, cause he will not that others doing it and making money from it. UUUps, that is why i don`t understand.Wish you all the best and take care. Ilanit2.


----------



## Katy252 (Jul 15, 2001)

Thank you all very much for your replies- it really helps to know I am not alone although I guess I am sorry anyone else has this too! I think I won't be so scared the next time being that others have had that happen too.


----------

